# Stacker Trailer - Lift Gate vs Inteior Lift



## CAC RV (May 19, 2009)

If there is anyone out there who can provide some advice on the pros and cons on lift gates vs interior car lifts in stacker trailers I would appreciate hearing your experience


----------

